# My Nuns Are Here



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

here are some quick pics i took


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Such pretty birds. I love their tiny little beaks. It makes them look demure.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Congrats! nice birds.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi teebo,

They are absolutely lovely ...


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Beautiful birds! Congratulations!


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

some closeups .they are so so beautiful,and thank you all.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Very cute!!


----------



## jillthepill (Mar 16, 2009)

Gosh, they are beautiful! I'd never seen this type pigeons before. Thanks!


----------

